# Devil's Den 2008 flyers/ advertising...



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Just wanted to put up a few of our new flyers and ads we will be running this season. let me know what you think. We are in the midst of updating the website so please excuse the mess should you decide to visit.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like them. If I lived closer - I would definitely check it out.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

They look nice! The skull in the first flyer is a little pixelly, but other than that they look great!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

HEY! Is that Captain Howdy in that second picture?


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Rod Rego said:


> They look nice! The skull in the first flyer is a little pixelly, but other than that they look great!


We liked the slightly pixelly look.......thanks for the compliments.

Yes that is Captain Howdy.........we love that guy.....


----------

